# Embroidery machine for baseball caps.



## Nick Rocco

I am considering the purchase of an embroidery machine to embroider baseball caps for the unifroms that I sell. Cash is pretty tight at the moment but I am tired of being at the mercy of my local embroiderer's schedule.

What is the most basic machine that I got get that can handle a baseball cap. I am just looking at offering a single letter or possibley two overlapping letters.

I do not think that I can get by with an embroidery type sewing machine but I am not sure.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## irish

Something like the 9 needle Barudan Elite JR would work and you can find used ones fairly reasonably. You could also buy a used 15 needle Toyota ESP9001 for about the same price as a used Barudan ($8,000) 

If that is still too much money, you probably need to continue to outsource your embroidery. There are cheaper machines out there but I wouldn't. There is a huge difference in quality of the embroidery and how well the machines run.

Oh, I didn't mention the Tajima which is also good because they tend to be pricey and Hirsch isn't great on customer service.


----------



## charles95405

Even a used brother 600 or the same in babylock will be in the 3-5k range..that is a six needle unit. I would not even think of trying to do this with less than 6 needles


----------



## irish

I forgot about the brother pr600. Unfortunately, I did price one and it is about $7k new. Maybe a used one could be found for substantially less.


----------



## jean518

There are a lot of the early version of the Babylock/Brother 6 needle machines for sale as many are wanting to upgrade to the 10 needle. There are two generations of the hat driver. The last one had a slightly larger sewing area. Still looking at 3 to 5 probably. These machines are workhorses. The new versions go for about 8 to 10.


----------



## Sharonsews

If you can find any way to afford the Barudan I would go that route. It will give you a good size sewing field and superb stitch quality. It isn't always easy to find a used one, but I do know of a 15 needle for sale in Las Vegas for $5,000.


----------



## charles95405

The early emp/bmp babylock can be upgraded to the latest version that will take the cap attachment with the larger sewing area. BUT...the cap attachment...either model...is around $300-$400 and the upgrade...which is hardware and software...is around $300...getting into this biz is not cheap


----------



## PiPsodin

Finally I'm proud owner of Brother BE 1204B BC and Decostudio.
Have a funny (or not) question.
Is it possible to embroider on shield and what kind of hoop to use?

Thx for any reply


----------



## nalob

Do you mean the visor? If so you can't embroider on that. They embroider that before the hat is sewn together.


----------



## PiPsodin

Thx, for reply!
Yes, visor was in my mind.


----------



## inobu

Zombie post..........

A post that comes back from the dead........and gets everyone's attention. well at least it got mine. lol

Inobu


----------



## Jihunco

just use singlehead machine.. Tajima or SWF .. i recommand... but, whichever you can get. just get the used machine. you do not have to buy new one.. but, if you buy new one.. there is some company can do the lease option..so you do not have to all in once..


----------



## Hugo888

How much for a new tajima now?


----------

